# Remember kids: animals are unpredictable



## horsesrox (Oct 9, 2012)

ouch i never trust stallions they are way to flighty i only trust geldings i hope your arm gets better


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

horsesrox said:


> ouch i never trust stallions they are way to flighty i only trust geldings i hope your arm gets better


There are some really nice, quiet stallions out there, and some really nasty or flightly geldings. Mine's a gelding and he twice tried to jump _me_ to get out of his stall. He'll also chase dogs and small children from his paddock. I've known plenty of flighty geldings too - that's more to do with a horse's personality, training and feed than whether or not they have all their "bits" attached. I don't trust any horses 100% (much as I love them) because they're a living animal and are therefore unpredictable. (Heck, I don't even trust non-living things like computers, hence why I back up my files regularly!)


----------



## horsesrox (Oct 9, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> There are some really nice, quiet stallions out there, and some really nasty or flightly geldings. Mine's a gelding and he twice tried to jump _me_ to get out of his stall. He'll also chase dogs and small children from his paddock. I've known plenty of flighty geldings too - that's more to do with a horse's personality, training and feed than whether or not they have all their "bits" attached. I don't trust any horses 100% (much as I love them) because they're a living animal and are therefore unpredictable. (Heck, I don't even trust non-living things like computers, hence why I back up my files regularly!)


yer you are completly right i do trust my 2 horses 99% because they are getting old and would rarly hurt.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

This sort of thing is exactly why I don't agree with people who think "Oh, I know my horse wouldn't do this or that" and do things like sit underneath them. I'm sorry, but I'm sure most people have seen a horse cow kick at a fly or something similar. Imagine that leg coming forward and hitting you as you lounge underneath your 'perfect' horse. The horse might not mean to hurt you, but it can.

You got off really lucky, Reno. I heard a story only a couple years ago of a racehorse trainer who was killed by his horse whilst it was in the ties (for people that don't know racing, the horses are typically cross tied in a 'stall' made of metal bars). This horse was allegedly a real sweetheart, and the trainer was in working with the horse. The horse shifted its weight and pinned the trainer against the bars, crushing and killing him.

I hope you heal up soon! It looks nasty, and I can only imagine the pain.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Horses aren't perfect and people definitely aren't. I've seen people with pictures and videos of them just sitting on the ground underneath their horse (I believe one I saw way back they were even playing with a dog too...stupidity). That is just asking for trouble. You can never know when your usually-behaved horse will do something that you find unusual for his behavior. I've been around these particular horses to know that this was out of the ordinary for him, but I've always been careful about these things. My mother doesn't know a lot about...well, much of anything when it comes to horses...so I can understand that she didn't realize to close the door at least some way after removing the wheelbarrow.

I know I was lucky. It was just my arm that was caught and he could have done so much more damage if he'd gotten ****ed at me while I tried to round him up. Mom won't go near his stall, but I have no issue. If anything, it was the humans' fault in the situation. Nothing against the horse. I love the big lug. I slept without the splint last night (no idea how I managed not to roll around like usual). The wrist scrape is kind of draining (ewww) and the top of my hand is scabbing. It'll probably scar, but it'll be a good story with a moral to tell people. The wrist is feeling a little better, though that may just be the Vicodin. Still a lot of swelling and numb thumb too. I'll put ice on it to see how that goes.

Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> My mother doesn't know a lot about...well, much of anything when it comes to horses...so I can understand that she didn't realize to close the door at least some way after removing the wheelbarrow.


That's one of the reasons why I don't let anyone help me when I'm doing something with a horse, the other being that the horse will inevitably get confused if conflicting requests are being given or there is communication from multiple directions.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Kept my arm wrapped for most of today. Put Neosporin on my open wounds too. Took a Vicodin around 6pm and got all loopy. Removed the splint a couple hours ago because I started getting a contact dermatitis rash from it (my skin is too sensitive). Kept some ice on the swelling while I attempted to play some Red Dead Redemption.

I actually managed to drive tonight...my brother wanted to go get soda. I'm apparently boss at driving with one hand. The cashiers at the store were very...sympathetic. On the way out I dropped my keys and scrambled to get it out of reflex, which made the tendons in my wrist hurt like crazy.

The swelling is sort of going down and I think I'm beginning to regain feeling in my thumb area. The abrasions are also scabbing over nicely.

Back to the farm tomorrow morning. Don't know how we'll manage putting everyone out to pasture if it doesn't rain...mom won't touch the horses and I don't like leading with them on my left side. Mom also has to be back home by 3:20 and it's an hour drive...so we'll have to finish feeding, turning out, and mucking for thirteen...strike that, twelve horses within a timeframe of 5 1/4 hours...if I'm able to muck with one hand it'll go faster than she did by hersef on Sunday (for not being a horse person, mom actually did a stellar job on the stalls...and my BO is extremely particular about how things are done).


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm happy to say that I'm almost all healed up.

The scab on my wrist is almost completely off with no open wound and the wounds on the top of my hand are scabbed up. I am concerned about the hideous scarring that will likely happen, but that's just an aesthetic thing. The areas of new skin around the injuries are numb except to pressure and pain, but I guess that's somewhat normal. I'll see in time.

Internally, my wrist feels better. Though the other day I was holding the dog (Siberian Husky) for my mother and he decided to lunge towards a tree...I heard and felt something in my wrist pop. It hurt like crazy, but I ended up doing my Wednesday barn work (breakfast, unblanketing, turn-out, mucking) in record time XD The pain still flares up now and then, but I have a couple Vicodin-Tylenol left and my mother keeps Motrin in the kitchen.

I'm doing a lot of personal exercising with my hand just to keep some strength in it...whether or not it's working who knows? But it makes me feel better. I anticipate that I'll be able to start my dressage lessons again next Wednesday. My BO/trainer decided she wants to switch me to riding one of the stallions instead of the old, arthritic man (I love them all though). He's going to be a challenge...he was imported from Spain and had an old head injury so he can't relax his jaw very easily. Makes me glad I have soft hands...

Below is the guy I'll be riding. I love him and he's a good boy. Unlike the others, he actually backs off when you go into his stall to pour his food. Leading him to his field he can get a little pushy (he quickly learned I wouldn't let him walk all over me), but he has his balls...so yeah XD


----------

